# Strikeforce Nashville



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

SATURDAY, APRIL 17, 2010 

LIVE ON CBS

Bridgestone Arena,
Nashville, Tennessee, United States 

Strikeforce Middleweight Championship
Jake Shields (No. 7 MW) vs. Dan Henderson (No. 2 MW)

Strikeforce Light Heavyweight Championship
Gegard Mousasi (No. 6 LHW) vs. Muhammed Lawal

Strikeforce Lightweight Championship
Gilbert Melendez (No. 8 LW) vs. Shinya Aoki (No. 2 LW, No. 10 PFP)

Zach Underwood vs. Hunter Worsham
Josh Schockman vs. Cale Yarbrough
Dustin Ortiz vs. Justin Pennington
Andrew Uhrich vs. Dustin West
Chris Hawk vs. Ovince St. Preux
Thomas Campbell vs. Cody Floyd​


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm going to make a bold predictiong King Mo will beat Mousasi.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm going. Here's a little banner I made yesterday after buying my tickets just out of excitement.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I'm going to make a bold predictiong King Mo will beat Mousasi.


This one s definatly a lottery, but I have Mousai to win this by sub, I got melendez winning by tko, and hendo winning on points


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Still surprised Mayhem gets no promotion on this card.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

ZaoSyn said:


> I'm going. Here's a little banner I made yesterday after buying my tickets just out of excitement.


Your poster is better than SF's own banner... 

rep


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm considering going to this event; I think I can get a ticket for 27.25 with my student discount. Is that a good price?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I'd say so, thats cheaper than a ppv, and a 100 times better experience i'm sure.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

box said:


> Still surprised Mayhem gets no promotion on this card.


Me too, he's more of a name than any listed on the undercard and deserves to be promoted if definitely fighting. The guy has one of the best personalities in mma and a good skill set, and can hang with almost anyone in his division, imo.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

tyler90wm said:


> I'm considering going to this event; I think I can get a ticket for 27.25 with my student discount. Is that a good price?


Go bro! I'm going and my tickets were $33 ($25 + $8 tax fee to Ticketmaster). Yeah I'll be in the nose bleed section but there will be big screens to watch the fight and the atmosphere will be amazing. Adrenaline will be pumping the whole night it's almost like a high. If you can go definitely go the experience is unforgettable.

+ This card is sick and a guy on the undercard (Thomas Campbell) my friend actually knows.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

This should be a good event, even with no Fedor on the card they've managed to turn this into a good night of fights. Strikeforce has a chance to capitalise on what some fans thought was a dissapointing PPV last week for the UFC in Abu Dhabi. 

*Aoki vs. Melendez
*
Very tough to call. Aoki is the man in Japan but Melendez is one tough SOB. Melendez certainly has the upper hand in striking and if he can keep Aoki at a distance he has a very good chance at defending his title. Melendez also has his wrestling but in my opinion as soon as this hits the ground Aoki will grab onto him and not let go until Melendez is tapping to some kind of sub. 

I think Aoki is going to rush in and try for the takedown straight away, and as long as he doesn't get caught on the feet I think he'll get it and win. Aoki to be the new Strikeforce champ.

*King Mo vs. Gegard Mousasi*

King Mo is a big underdog and rightly so, but he does have a lot of potential and with his boxing and wrestling I really wouldn't be surprised if he could win this. However it's more likely that Gegard will manage to find an opening in King Mo's defence and rock him, before finishing him off with some ground and pound. Gegard could even catch him in a sub if King Mo gets sloppy after a couple takedowns. 

Gegard by TKO round 2.

*Jake Shields vs. Dan Henderson*

This is just a horrible match up for Shields, really. Henderson has a big advantage on the feet so Shields would normally go for the takedown in this instance. But can he take Henderson down, and even if he does, can he keep him there? I doubt it, he won't be able to dry hump his way to a decision like he did against Mayhem. Henderson is just the superior fighter.

Expect Shields to have a few takedown attempts stuffed before being blasted on the feet. Henderson to become the new Strikeforce middleweight champion.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> This should be a good event, even with no Fedor on the card they've managed to turn this into a good night of fights. Strikeforce has a chance to capitalise on what some fans thought was a dissapointing PPV last week for the UFC in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> *Aoki vs. Melendez
> *
> ...


Hehe funny, I think the exact opposite ppl are gonna win! Not too sure about the Mousasi vs Mo fight though.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

The Legacy said:


> This should be a good event, even with no Fedor on the card they've managed to turn this into a good night of fights. Strikeforce has a chance to capitalise on what some fans thought was a dissapointing PPV last week for the UFC in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> *Aoki vs. Melendez
> *
> ...


Completely agree. I have Hendo, Mousasi and Aoki winning tonight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

MAYHEM AND! KING MO! on one card!


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

F*cking Worst Card Ever!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Wookie said:


> F*cking Worst Card Ever!!!!!!!


Not the first time for this org. I watched a top notch King Of The Cage fightcard on Friday, and all but one that they showed went to the judges. This mess that was on CBS seemed to be epic fail in my humble opinion and was a great disservice to the sport. All those joe-sixpackers that were on the fringe about MMA might not be sold on all the things we've been trying to preach the gospel on the goodness of MMA.


----------



## Poland (Dec 31, 2006)

What a fiasco. MMA just took a big leap backward for people watching the first time.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Danawhite's twitter =


----------



## iceman120 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Diaz Bros.*



box said:


> I'd say so, thats cheaper than a ppv, and a 100 times better experience i'm sure.


They're FUCKEN GHETTO!! Stockon,CA (GHETTO) A bunch of sucker punching punk's.Mayheim did'nt deserve to get punk'd, just escorted out.Nate say bye to the UFC, after tonight you gave mma a bad name , you and your PUNK ASS BROTHA,BITCHES!!


----------



## iceman120 (Apr 18, 2010)

iceman120 said:


> They're FUCKEN GHETTO!! Stockon,CA (GHETTO) A bunch of sucker punching punk's.Mayheim did'nt deserve to get punk'd, just escorted out.Nate say bye to the UFC, after tonight you gave mma a bad name , you and your PUNK ASS BROTHA,BITCHES!!


And Shield was KO'd 1st round ,luckly the mat woke him up .You can't take a punch!!The UFC has some hard hitters better practice on that chin!!Or lights out!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> This should be a good event, even with no Fedor on the card they've managed to turn this into a good night of fights. Strikeforce has a chance to capitalise on what some fans thought was a dissapointing PPV last week for the UFC in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> *Aoki vs. Melendez
> *
> ...


I responded



Inkdot said:


> Hehe funny, I think the exact opposite ppl are gonna win! Not too sure about the Mousasi vs Mo fight though.



Sorry, just wanna get dazzled by the glow of my awesomeness. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Tango28 (Feb 1, 2010)

iceman120 said:


> And Shield was KO'd 1st round ,luckly the mat woke him up .You can't take a punch!!The UFC has some hard hitters better practice on that chin!!Or lights out!


I agree



iceman120 said:


> They're FUCKEN GHETTO!! Stockon,CA (GHETTO) A bunch of sucker punching punk's.Mayheim did'nt deserve to get punk'd, just escorted out.Nate say bye to the UFC, after tonight you gave mma a bad name , you and your PUNK ASS BROTHA,BITCHES!!



Diaz bros = bunch of :sign02:s and Melendez trying to push Meyheim like he can kick his ass hahahaha



UFC FTMFW


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

0-3 for me :thumbsdown: lol yuck, well done Inkdot.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> 0-3 for me :thumbsdown: lol yuck, well done Inkdot.


Hehe I'm kinda suprised myself, the only fight I was sure of was Melendez vs Aoki, the others I thought were very hard to pick.

I had some luck for sure!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

3-0!!!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...More than a few thoughts...*

...To say the fights were a little lack luster is fair truth but always respected. Fighters simply went back to their strongest roots and imposed their gameplans. Of course the Miller incident stuck a nice thorn into the side of MMA on National TV. At first I thought Miller was just hypin' but then he nutted up and started the brawl. CBS top dogs must have flipped out holding & shaking their heads, especially after Gus Johnson saying "Fellas we're on national television". No matter how you slice it, that incident will have some implications that could change many things, including the UFC maybe getting a network deal themselves like Dana tossing around the idea about MSNBC. 
...That was like the NBA brawl but MMA need to show the best example nationally what this sports about. that it is a good sport and it can be accepted by mainstream. MMA cool points were lost, no denying that. 

...Anyway my fight takes: Mo's wrestling is just too good. His doubles & singles were tight. He imposed his will. Gegard couldn't get off. Nice to see Big John do his thing. He handled Mousasi's downed kick just right. That's why he's the best. Melendez imposed his superior stand-up. Aoki survived. He was close to being sent to queer st. 

...We all sat there and felt it was a matter of time before Hendo would take Jake's head off in the first 2 rounds. His famous right was landing at will. It seemed like Dan was about to flatline Shield's after knocking him down. Hendo was so close to finishing. What heart by Shields! The way Jake controlled Dan on the ground was impressive. He hung in there and kept getting some dominant positions & mounts. A chess match between Shields & GSP would be epic. Well, the tourch keeps passing. I was 1-3 on those picks last night. Melendez saved me from getting shut out...lol!...:thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Where is the full version of mayhems fight? I can't find it on any sites yet.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

SJ said:


> 3-0!!!


No way SJ! :confused03: I will look up where you bet on before I do it again 

PS: just saw you placed a bet on Aldo^^ mhhh :confused02: .....thanks^^^^


----------

